
Show HN: HNLive – Hacker News in Real Time - max0563
http://hnlive.cf
======
lambdacomplete
Not really "real time". See [2] (quoted below).

`function update() { $("#live").load("/get_links/hot"); } setInterval(update,
10000);update();`

Polling per se is ok but you should do it on the server and push to the client
through web sockets or server-sent events [1].

Refs:

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/Server-
sent...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/Server-
sent_events/Using_server-sent_events)

[2]
[https://github.com/Max00355/HNLive/blob/master/templates/new...](https://github.com/Max00355/HNLive/blob/master/templates/newest.html#L8)

~~~
andrewstuart2
Especially when there's a fancy fully-real-time API provided for free by
firebase. Not that it's the most efficient way to query all the top stories,
but there's plenty that can be done with it.

[https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories)

~~~
2ton_jeff
when I wrote hnwatch last year, there were some "issues" with the firebase
feed, but for the most part the firebaseio goods are in fact realtime.

~~~
insin
It works pretty well, but there are still some "issues" you need to deal with:

\- Items for users with a delay configured get posted to the API before their
content is made available (if you go to the story id on HN proper, there's a
__* placeholder)

\- The odd item will come back as `null` from the API for a while

As long as you deal going from not having content for an item to having
content in an update, the API usually corrects itself eventually.

Here are live feeds of new stories and comments from the Firebase API in the
client I wrote when it was announced:

[http://insin.github.io/react-hn/#/newest](http://insin.github.io/react-
hn/#/newest)

[http://insin.github.io/react-hn/#/newcomments](http://insin.github.io/react-
hn/#/newcomments)

------
nine_k
Look at [http://www.hckrnews.com/](http://www.hckrnews.com/) It does about the
same thing. It is instructive to compare the two and understand one is more
usable than the other.

------
kentosi
Hi there I found a character rendering issue.

HN front page: "Why do people keep coming to this coupleâs home ..."

HNLive front page: "Why do people keep coming to this couple’s home ..."

~~~
minimaxir
If anyone is curious, this is a UTF-8 encoding error as HN automatically
coverts normal quotes to smart quotes. Makes things annoying when scraping.

------
vinceyuan
Suggestion: add links of comments. Many people like reading comments at Hacker
News. Users have to open the original HN home page to open comments.

btw, I created another HN web client: Hacker News Room
[http://hackernewsroom.com](http://hackernewsroom.com)

------
joshmn
This guys submission history is littered with this thing.

------
chowes
With HN data being provided by Firebase, why not leverage the realtime
capabilities their service provides?

------
valentinvieriu
I guess everybody has it's own clone. With Firebase opening up the dat, it's
quite trivial to build your own Here is my version:
[https://hnews.xyz/#/](https://hnews.xyz/#/) It grabs the preview of the
landing pages so you kind of know what you are getting into

------
tagawa
Nice. This would be good as part of a dashboard on a second monitor.

Request: I'd love to see domain names included. Submitter usernames would also
be nice as long as it doesn't make it too cluttered.

Edit: I'd really like to be able to click through to the comments page as
well. Speaking of which, are you sure those comment figures are correct?

------
japhyr
This is great. When I go to the new page, one of the first things I look for
is articles where a conversation is just starting. This makes it really easy
to see which submissions are starting to get some attention.

------
dimfeld
Seems like the points and comments numbers are often inaccurate. Sometimes
they're right but other times way off. Any idea what's happening there?

------
vaguilar
Neat. Another issue along with the others mentioned is something is probably
wrong with the text encoding. Some punctuation is displayed incorrectly.

------
heinrich5991
Typo: hacker hews (right in the subtitle)

------
jMyles
What can you tell us about the stack powering this?

It's gunicorn; I was hoping to see hendrix. :-)

How are you doing the push?

~~~
Zyst
It seems to be a jQuery bit of code querying the api every 10 seconds.

No push or anything of the sort, so that's a bit of a shame.

------
grouzen
I have the same in my FB being subscribed to their facebook page.

